# Propecia and Building Muscle?? (Experts please check out)



## squigader (Jul 14, 2012)

Have there been any documented (or anecdotally observed) effects of propecia (finasteride) or any other DHT-inhibitors affecting muscle gain/metabolism? I'm thinking about tren, but I am worried about rapidly accelerating baldness (my hair is starting to thin along the top)
Thoughts?


----------



## squigader (Jul 15, 2012)

Bump for info. Anyone?


----------



## GSracer (Jul 15, 2012)

Squig, I was on propecia for 10 years, from 20-30 years old.  I was diagnosed with MPB at 20, and propecia worked wonders.  Serious hair regrowth man. I started lifting when I was 22.  I weighed 135 lbs.  I lifted naturally for 7 years, gained 40 lbs of muscle over that period, and never had a single issue from propecia.  I have tried to do an enormous amount of research on this exact issue (Propecia and muscle growth/inhibition), and have found very little.  As I'm sure you've found, there isn't much out there on 5 alpha reductase inhibitors and exercise/muscle growth.  Most of the science talks about sexual dysfunction, and I believe this affects about 1% of propecia users.  There is actually a brand new study (last week or so that came out on this) indicating that the sexual dysfunction from propecia can be permanent, but is very variable between individuals

All I can say is for me, I never noticed an inhibition of gains, or any reduction in any androgenous characteristics.  

Unfortunately, I stopped using propecia a little over a year ago, and the acceleration of hair loss is quite quick when you do so.  I didn't start losing hair at the same rate I was at 20-21 years old, I started losing it fast.  After about 6 months, I tried to go back on propecia, stayed on for 3 months, and unlike my original go around, I had no cessation of loss, and no re-growth.  I have no idea why it was ineffective this past time (desensitized pathway maybe?).  Was propecia worth the money?  Yes.  Do I think it inhibits muscle growth.  No.  I suspect that it would be even less likely to do so in the presence of AAS.  Hope this helps a little.

GS


----------



## squigader (Jul 16, 2012)

GSracer said:


> Squig, I was on propecia for 10 years, from 20-30 years old.  I was diagnosed with MPB at 20, and propecia worked wonders.  Serious hair regrowth man. I started lifting when I was 22.  I weighed 135 lbs.  I lifted naturally for 7 years, gained 40 lbs of muscle over that period, and never had a single issue from propecia.  I have tried to do an enormous amount of research on this exact issue (Propecia and muscle growth/inhibition), and have found very little.  As I'm sure you've found, there isn't much out there on 5 alpha reductase inhibitors and exercise/muscle growth.  Most of the science talks about sexual dysfunction, and I believe this affects about 1% of propecia users.  There is actually a brand new study (last week or so that came out on this) indicating that the sexual dysfunction from propecia can be permanent, but is very variable between individuals
> 
> All I can say is for me, I never noticed an inhibition of gains, or any reduction in any androgenous characteristics.
> 
> ...



GS, you have no idea how useful your response has been to me. I'm seriously considering propecia, but am a little freaked out about the side effects (even though it's only 1% of guys). I saw that study last week, the timing of it's release was horrible! Good to hear no effect on your BB goals.

Couple questions, some for me and some curiosity, if you'd be so kind to chime in again:
Why'd you decide to stop taking it?
How much did the generic set you back on insurance? Sounds pretty cheap as far as I've heard!
I'm curious, at age 20, do you feel like it had any effect on your voice/chest hair/mood/etc.? It does block androgens after all. I'm in the 20-30 age group myself. Personal question, if you don't feel like answering, don't worry about it.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 16, 2012)

squigader said:


> GS, you have no idea how useful your response has been to me. I'm seriously considering propecia, but am a little freaked out about the side effects (even though it's only 1% of guys). I saw that study last week, the timing of it's release was horrible! Good to hear no effect on your BB goals.
> 
> Couple questions, some for me and some curiosity, if you'd be so kind to chime in again:
> Why'd you decide to stop taking it?
> ...



Propecia went generic very recently, so for the 10 years I took it it was branded, and set me back about $90 a month if I recall correctly.  To be honest, it's very tough for me to gauge what effect, if any, propecia had on my secondary sexual characteristics.  I have never been particularly hairy, but my voice is relatively deep.  As far as mood goes, there are too many confounding factors for me to accurately say that Propecia had any effect.

I stopped taking it for a few reasons: 1) It was expensive and I wanted to spend my money on other things.  2) I read about the sexual side effects, and even though I knew rationally that there was little chance I would be among the 1%, I was still apprehensive.


----------



## squigader (Jul 17, 2012)

GSracer said:


> Propecia went generic very recently, so for the 10 years I took it it was branded, and set me back about $90 a month if I recall correctly.  To be honest, it's very tough for me to gauge what effect, if any, propecia had on my secondary sexual characteristics.  I have never been particularly hairy, but my voice is relatively deep.  As far as mood goes, there are too many confounding factors for me to accurately say that Propecia had any effect.
> 
> I stopped taking it for a few reasons: 1) It was expensive and I wanted to spend my money on other things.  2) I read about the sexual side effects, and even though I knew rationally that there was little chance I would be among the 1%, I was still apprehensive.



I've heard of proscar, which is the same thing but a larger pill (5mg pill which you split into quarters), which is available for something like $45 for a whole year's supply. Cost is not too worrying. Side effects are. I was always told by everyone (girlfriends, family, friends) that I have great hair and it's a huge shock to have it all falling out so fast (dozens and dozens when I take a shower). I'm gonna spend the next few days trying to decide for myself if the 1% risk is worth it, or if I should just buzz it all off and rock the Statham look






Thanks for your help bro.


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 17, 2012)

squigader said:


> I've heard of proscar, which is the same thing but a larger pill (5mg pill which you split into quarters), which is available for something like $45 for a whole year's supply. Cost is not too worrying. Side effects are. I was always told by everyone (girlfriends, family, friends) that I have great hair and it's a huge shock to have it all falling out so fast (dozens and dozens when I take a shower). I'm gonna spend the next few days trying to decide for myself if the 1% risk is worth it, or if I should just buzz it all off QUOTE]
> 
> *I have been on Propecia for close to 4 month's. My hair is not as thin as it was before and this mourning I woke up with a huge boner. You will hear ppl tell you not to take it that have no experience with it. It only affects something like less than 1% of ppl. And the permenant sexual loss was from guys who have taken it and had sypmtoms for 9 years but kept on taking it anyway's. IMO you should try proscar (generic version). That is what I do. I actually take 2.5mg ED which is half a pill. And if you get side effect's simply stop. I have not had any sides and like I said going on 4 months, noticed some of my hair's coming back in.
> 
> Only downside is your muscles may not be as hard because it blocks some DHT. DHT is what makes your muscles have that hardness to them. But each person has their own priorities.  I would rather have my hair while I'm young and sacrifice a little tone or strength.  Because less face it, not all of us look as good as Jason with a shaved head!*


----------



## squigader (Jul 17, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> *I have been on Propecia for close to 4 month's. My hair is not as thin as it was before and this mourning I woke up with a huge boner. You will hear ppl tell you not to take it that have no experience with it. It only affects something like less than 1% of ppl. And the permenant sexual loss was from guys who have taken it and had sypmtoms for 9 years but kept on taking it anyway's. IMO you should try proscar (generic version). That is what I do. I actually take 2.5mg ED which is half a pill. And if you get side effect's simply stop. I have not had any sides and like I said going on 4 months, noticed some of my hair's coming back in.
> 
> Only downside is your muscles may not be as hard because it blocks some DHT. DHT is what makes your muscles have that hardness to them. But each person is different.*


Your dose is kinda high, it's double the usual dose of 1mg a day (most people cut the 5mg proscar into 4 parts of 1.25 mg I hear). Have you had any of the muscle side effects yourself personally (such as difficulty in making gains?). Thanks for your input brother, I appreciate it.


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 17, 2012)

squigader said:


> Your dose is kinda high, it's double the usual dose of 1mg a day (most people cut the 5mg proscar into 4 parts of 1.25 mg I hear). Have you had any of the muscle side effects yourself personally (such as difficulty in making gains?). Thanks for your input brother, I appreciate it.



no I make gains just fine. I noticed a little less muscle hardness like I said. Other than that no side effect's at all except a little hair regrowth and not losing anymore hair. It's all we have right now unless you want to get a hair transplant. Hey fucking scientist's get on this stat! That's an order.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 17, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> * DHT is what makes your muscles have that hardness to them.*



You sure bro?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 17, 2012)

GSracer said:


> You sure bro?



That's incorrect.

It's diet and aas, DHT doesn't make your muscles harder.

OP - Do NOT use that stuff if running a 19 nor, it will make things worse.  Like others have stated, it might affect your libido but it will do nothing in regards of hindering weght training performance.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 17, 2012)

XYZ said:


> That's incorrect.
> 
> It's diet and aas, DHT doesn't make your muscles harder.
> 
> OP - Do NOT use that stuff if running a 19 nor, it will make things worse.  Like others have stated, it might affect your libido but it will do nothing in regards of hindering weght training performance.



I think you quoted the wrong person.  I too was implying BP2000 was incorrect about DHT


----------



## squigader (Jul 19, 2012)

XYZ said:


> That's incorrect.
> 
> It's diet and aas, DHT doesn't make your muscles harder.
> 
> OP - Do NOT use that stuff if running a 19 nor, it will make things worse.  Like others have stated, it might affect your libido but it will do nothing in regards of hindering weght training performance.



Loud and clear on the mixing 19-nors and finasteride. I was under the impression though that androgens were in some way useful to muscle-building.


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 19, 2012)

GSracer said:


> I think you quoted the wrong person. I too was implying BP2000 was incorrect about DHT



DHT is a derivative of AAS. It's an androgen. And it's the "stuff" that makes your muscles harder. That is why all DHT based drugs are used pre contest . Winny, Var, Masteron, Provirion. Testosterone also convert's to the Androgen DHT via the 5AR conversion.

That is not only science based but also personal experience. I notice a slight decrease in muscle hardness since taking Propecia.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2012)

No advice on preventing baldness here, unfortunately. I know there are lotions or sprays available but I never wanted to deal with the expense and necessity of using those products for the rest of my life. Perhaps some day there will be a cure, but honestly -- for me -- baldness hasn't been bad at all. The one Star Trek captain and Michael Jordan made baldness pretty cool, in fact. Plus my hair looked like crap long before I started losing it -- 82 "cow licks" or hair that grew in assorted different directions and baby fine oily hair to boot. Better off bald!

My recommendation? Enjoy it while you have it and then... shave it!


----------

